
Why the Why Matters - thallukrish
https://medium.com/@thallukrish/why-the-why-matters-d7b8170b5a2c
======
stochastimus
I really like this line of thinking. But also I have noticed that schools do
not teach our children enough of any particular skill to be competent. It is
true that to achieve mastery one must see more broadly. But I think also that
to achieve mastery one must have achieved competence. One must have obtained a
cup to empty, in Zen parlance. Before we can forget the details, we must learn
them. Before we can overcome our preconceptions, we must form them.

------
luckylion
If I'm not mistaken, the Waldorf schools (based on the concepts of Rudolf
Steiner) are doing somewhat more in this direction. I've never been to one, so
this is second hand knowledge, but as far as I'm aware, they're stronger on
_why_ , i.e. doing a land measurement/cartography project to learn and use
relevant math etc.

